

Your Software Shits on the Agile Manifesto (Why I'm Building ThetaBoard) - dclaysmith
http://www.thetaboard.com/blog/why-im-making-thetaboard?r=376

======
struppi
This is a quite interesting blog post, despide the somewhat misleading title
of the HN submission. I too think that most tools limit your ability as a team
by imposing their own workflow or process on you.

Also, ThetaBoard looks nice and somewhat promising, but I don't see why I
should abandon, say, <https://trello.com/> for ThetaBoard...

~~~
dclaysmith
You shouldn't. Not now anyway. One of my friends is _determined_ to use
ThetaBoard to manage some of his projects and I keep telling him it's not
there yet and to use Trello.com. But you have to start somewhere and I think
one day it will be a viable alternative.

------
doctorwho
What you're building already exists. Check out trello.com by Fog Creek
Software. It's free and it works.

~~~
dclaysmith
Yeah. Trello came out after I had started working on ThetaBoard and is
admittedly pretty good. But I don't think it's perfect. From a UX standpoint I
think it has some unnecessary modal dialogs, etc. that can be a bit confusing.
There are enough things that _I_ don't like about Trello that I decided to
soldier on with ThetaBoard.

I definitely think Trello as a Project Management tool a huge improvement on
what's out there. I just have to make ThetaBoard a bit better.

~~~
doctorwho
I use trello but there are things I find cumbersome about it too. I'm
definitely interested to see how thetaboard develops.

